# Sorry haven't been around for much.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Been taking a little time off from the haunting spirit and getting back to some much needed practice that I was neglecting. The results (and reason for more practice) is below.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It occurs to me watching this that there's a reason you don't see overweight percussionists. Both hands going, feet going, body keeping time constantly - you must really break a sweat and burn some calories in a session

Do you play with a group or is this just for fun at home?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Mostly for fun. I do play with a few guys but we mostly just have fun.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You sound great! Where do you have your drums set up?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

They're in the basement right across from the kids play area. That's why sometimes I'm randomly smiling. My 1 /12 year old daughter loves to try and mess me up by dancing funny or making faces at me.


----------

